# How old can you band a bull calf?



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I've only banded one, at a week of age. A guy I sold a heifer to last year has a calf now 11 weeks old he's decided to make a steer. Any reason that's too old? Not too big a calf out of a miniature hereford bull.

Also, how bad need tetanus shot? Anybody ever seen tetanus?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've banded them up to 350lbs. in the past. (had to use larger bands and the crimping tool that the vet uses.) 
I'd always suggest giving a tetanus shot anytime banding or castration occurs. 
You shouldn't have any problems banding at 11 weeks.


----------



## indianheadranch (Sep 30, 2008)

From one day old up to at least 400 lbs, some feed lots band them and some do not, if the testicles are to big for the small bander then you can use the california bander,it works very well, their is a video on you tube on how to use it. i just banded two one weighting around 450 and the other about 400 lbs. had to do it they were chasing the cows that i dont want bred and its not the right time to put a bull in they are good weaning size but yet they are also still to young to wean, also read on the box about the california bander or any bander for that matter or call your vet, about the vaccination that you should give them, just my 2 cents for ya. Good Luck


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies - sounds like there should be no problem with this guy who I doubt is over a couple hundred pounds.


----------

